
Warning: This Algorithm Will Self-Destruct After It’s Used - sizzle
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609054/warning-this-algorithm-will-self-destruct-after-its-used/
======
jepler
It seems to be this preprint:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1709.09724](https://arxiv.org/abs/1709.09724)

